# LFS is getting rhoms



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well i called up my LFS today to ask em if they can get eigenmanni or medinai(lol they cant







) but he told me that they are setting up a 2 55 's for serrasalmus rhombeus with in the next 2 weeks, he also said that they are gunna get 20, 10 for each tank and there going for $10 at 3". he said "there THE most aggressive fish available for purchase. hehehe. hes a really nice guy so i would hate to see em lose money by doing this setup, even for retail, but i couldnt break it to him


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I wished I lived in that area...I'd love to have one.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a great price!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> I wished I lived in that area...I'd love to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, he offerd me some for cheap cuz we know each other pretty good. im gunna be getting rid of my reds soon to TECHINECHLY i could get one but im not cuz i want a eigenmanni or medinai, leaning towards medinai now cuz george said he can get me a 2" for $15


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

thats an awesome deal if i lived by u i would jump on that faster than you can say Supraventricular tachycardias


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Dawgnutz said:
> 
> 
> > I wished I lived in that area...I'd love to have one.
> ...


go for it









edit- happy 1000 to me


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah but im not gunna go for it, cuz i dont like rhoms


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

damn no deals like that around here,but my LFS is the Shark Aquarium :rasp:


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

'TECHINECHLY' - fantastic word !!!!!!!

carl


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

LMAO.

Fun to say though. "Teck-ee-neck-lee."


----------



## MOHO456 (May 3, 2005)

Tibs, why do you hate rhoms? Have you ever owned one?


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

he hates them because so many people have them


----------



## MOHO456 (May 3, 2005)

That's not a reason. Black piranha are common, but that's for a reason. Also, by common, I'll bet there's not more than 10 in any given metropolitan center. Dogs are common, rhoms aren't.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Rhoms are popular most likely because they are a cool fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mack said:


> Rhoms are popular most likely because they are a cool fish.
> [snapback]1032770[/snapback]​


shomwhate agreed there. i think rhoms are common becuase

1 there cheap and easy to get, alot of LFS's will get em and they go for bout $15 for a juvi

2 they have red eyes, hell i een think thats pretty f'n sweet

3 they come in a variety of colorations, from the cheap commons to the expensive golds and such

4 there size, so some of the more richer ppl round here they can get 14"+ rhoms

i really do think rhoms are OK, but i think there is many more choices of piranhas that would make a better canidate for what i want.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Mack said:
> 
> 
> > Rhoms are popular most likely because they are a cool fish.
> ...


Somewhat true but rhoms are common mostly because they come from a wide range and are thus easily caught in just about any area where fish are collected in the amazon region. Where you find tetras, you'll also find rhoms. Where you find certain species of cichlids, you'll also find rhoms. Where you find stingrays, you'll also find rhoms. Rhoms are commonly imported because they're everywhere, whereas to get a manuelli you'd have to look in specific waterways, or to get some species such as medinai you'd have to get them from areas where you aren't allowed to collect fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Somewhat true but rhoms are common mostly because they come from a wide range and are thus easily caught in just about any area where fish are collected in the amazon region. Where you find tetras, you'll also find rhoms. Where you find certain species of cichlids, you'll also find rhoms. Where you find stingrays, you'll also find rhoms. Rhoms are commonly imported because they're everywhere, whereas to get a manuelli you'd have to look in specific waterways, or to get some species such as medinai you'd have to get them from areas where you aren't allowed to collect fish.
> [snapback]1032817[/snapback]​


yeah that makes sence, now ive heard that medinais are in a area that you cant collect, so how do they get em?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhat true but rhoms are common mostly because they come from a wide range and are thus easily caught in just about any area where fish are collected in the amazon region. Where you find tetras, you'll also find rhoms. Where you find certain species of cichlids, you'll also find rhoms. Where you find stingrays, you'll also find rhoms. Rhoms are commonly imported because they're everywhere, whereas to get a manuelli you'd have to look in specific waterways, or to get some species such as medinai you'd have to get them from areas where you aren't allowed to collect fish.
> ...


They don't. There is only one confirmed medinai that I've ever seen, and when I asked Pedro where he got his or how he knew it was a medinai I didn't get a response, so I'm assuming it's mislabeled. I doubt it's intentional, and I don't think pedro is trying to con people or any bullshit like that, but because I haven't seen anything to convince me otherwise I don't think there are many medinai around.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


geogre said that he can get me a medinai by like next week at 2" for $15, doez that mean that it is a different species? what would it be?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Tibs said:


> hes a really nice guy so i would hate to see em lose money by doing this setup, even for retail, but i couldnt break it to him
> [snapback]1031588[/snapback]​


Why would he be losing money by doing this set up? Maybe a dumb question but I don't understand why he wouldn't be making money.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > hes a really nice guy so i would hate to see em lose money by doing this setup, even for retail, but i couldnt break it to him
> ...


 mayb cuz rhoms cant live with ten in a tank....they will prob eat eachoter and stuff......plus that is a pretty cheap price


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


I Had a confirmed one


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Did you consider the fact that he might not have replied because it was collected in an illegal area?


----------

